# Snails for dessert!



## stassie (Jul 14, 2008)

I've attached a photo of a dessert I made for my wee brothers and sisters recently. It's a blurry cellphone photo, so it's not that great, but you can get the gist of the dessert. The kids loved it - snails for pudding!

To make it, microwave one packet of jelly (jello?) in 1/2 cup of water for 30 seconds. Add 1 1/2 cups marshmellows, and microwave for another minute until everything is melted. Pour into a well-greased square cake tin, and allow to set. Roll up, slice into individual 'snails', add marshmellow heads and liquorice antennae, and serve on chocolate pudding. 

Kinda cute


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 14, 2008)

THAT is just too adorable!! Good job sis!!


----------



## David Cottrell (Jul 14, 2008)

Well now, that looks good for the grandkids, age 8 or so - not wee but interesting. Thanks


----------



## babetoo (Jul 14, 2008)

bet they loved it.

babe


----------



## knight76 (Jul 14, 2008)

I must admit I was worried when I clicked on this link. I mean, snails for dessert .

But these snails look great. Very cute.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 15, 2008)

knight76 said:


> I must admit I was worried when I clicked on this link. I mean, snails for dessert .
> 
> But these snails look great. Very cute.


 
Ha, ha! Me too, knight. I waited until now to see how many responses given.

Clever idea, stassie. Thanks for not grossing me out.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 15, 2008)

stassie said:


> I've attached a photo of a dessert I made for my wee brothers and sisters recently. It's a blurry cellphone photo, so it's not that great, but you can get the gist of the dessert. The kids loved it - snails for pudding!
> 
> To make it, microwave one packet of jelly (jello?) in 1/2 cup of water for 30 seconds. Add 1 1/2 cups marshmellows, and microwave for another minute until everything is melted. Pour into a well-greased square cake tin, and allow to set. Roll up, slice into individual 'snails', add marshmellow heads and liquorice antennae, and serve on chocolate pudding.
> 
> Kinda cute


 
*OMG, these are just too cute. I love it. Reminds me of a dessert I saw on the food netwook a couple of years ago. Cut 4 inch "rounds" of cheesecake with a cookie cutter. Make a depression in the middle and invert a canned apricot in the depression. Looks just like a fried egg. I envy creative people.*

*I'm going to have to make the snails for my card club.*


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 15, 2008)

stassie said:


> I've attached a photo of a dessert I made for my wee brothers and sisters recently. It's a blurry cellphone photo, so it's not that great, but you can get the gist of the dessert. The kids loved it - snails for pudding!
> 
> To make it, microwave one packet of jelly (jello?) in 1/2 cup of water for 30 seconds. Add 1 1/2 cups marshmellows, and microwave for another minute until everything is melted. Pour into a well-greased square cake tin, and allow to set. Roll up, slice into individual 'snails', add marshmellow heads and liquorice antennae, and serve on chocolate pudding.
> 
> Kinda cute


 

these are adorable!!!!! they sure do beat out my "ants on a log" 
I'll have to try this sometime...thanks!!!


----------

